# Knives and such



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Something that came to me a while back while in a thrift store was that they have a ton of old butcher knives for usually 10 cents.. or so.. none are real great brand names but once in a while there is a gym hiding there..

Anyway I saw a belt grinder at WM one day and having watched a good buddy who was a custom knife maker using his big belt grinder I thought about taking that cheap grinder and using it to reshape those cheap knives to better forms and use really fine grit to sharpen them.. works great and give you some real handy knives cheap.. and i think a guy could barter the hell out of them...plus sharpen tools for folks and get goods in trade...

Just as thought for you folks who tinker.. takes a few minutes to turn a cheap misshaped knife to a really handy tool!

You just can't hog heavy metal on these small grinders or your wreck them..but you could make small knives if you take your time...

worked for me...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Great idea. A lot of times you can completely redesign a knife and get a very good blade for almost nothing. I buy any carbon steel butcher and sometimes paring knives I can find at yard sales or thrift shops. They can be cut into short pieces too for making primitive arrowheads (they used to call them "trade points").


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Ahhhhhhhhhh*

Great minds!! lol.. we do think alike MMM, should scare the chit outta the world...
:beercheer:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Back Woodsman Magazine has great articles on making and reshaping knives.


----------

